# Steps to restore a daily driver?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was just wondering what steps I should take in fully restoring a car that's being used as a daily driver? I'm very close to purchasing a 68 LeMans. I will use it to drive bake and forth to work, which is only 2 or 3 days a week. I really don't have to drive it to work. I have been riding my bike to work since August so the car can be worked on for a few weeks if need be. I also do have another vehicle that I can drive. It has some rust in the floor pans and truck, and it has very little interior; only the front seats. I was thinking fix the rust in the floor pans and the truck then add a cheap interior just to have something there. A buddy of mine said he could do the interior for a few hundred bucks. In a few months I will do brake work and maybe motor tune up. Is this a good step? This will probably all the major stuff I will do this year.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

My first steps would be the brakes and running gear, to make sure it's safe to drive. Then, tune-up, pans and trunk, then interior.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. And I would not waste the time/money on a cheap interior. If the car is leak free and dry, at least redo the seats with a Legendary interior. Don't worry, you won't wear it out before you restore the car. I've had a set of Legendary seat covers/pads in my '67 for 20 years now, and they still look and feel like new. Do that one job only once, and do it right. Then you won't be sasting the time and cash to do it first cheepo, then 'right". You can remove the seats (easy) when you're ready for a new carpet, floors, etc. And, the car, whatever the condition, will look and feel MUCH better with decent seats.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely do the safety and driveability stuff first. Don't forget the exhaust. If your floor has holes you don't want any exhuast fumes coming in from a rusty exhaust.

Try to do everything right the first time because having to re-do something is a royal pain. And usually costs a lot more. Don't ask, just trust me. 

And try to keep the car driveable as you go along, or before you know it the car will be scattered all over the place and you will be feeling like it will never get back together. Believe me, that feeling sucks.

Russ


----------

